# LED Lamps



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Cheap lamps or a dimmer that is a. Not rated for the combination or b. Does not meet the minimum load (some dimmers have to have a minimum load like 60 watts or they won't work correctly if at all). Some Cree lighting products had this issue probably others
FWIW Lutron has some new Eco-dimmers with an adjustment wheel on the bottom left to adjust for the difference in dimming levels of LED CFL and incandescent/halogen.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it an illuminated switch? They use the load as a circuit to illuminate the lamp.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

CFLs also have a slight glow from the phosphorus; like an old TV. Some LEDs use the phosphor as well.

Doubt it's neon current, as all consumer LED bulbs for standard sockets will have electronic drivers like CFLs.

Simple test: remove bulb with switch off, but while still glowing.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> Is it an illuminated switch? They use the load as a circuit to illuminate the lamp.


Thanks. Read read that somewhere as well that an illuminated switch may cause the glow.


----------

